# Recommend Music for the Solar Eclipse



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My best friend got the dates mixed up on the Great American Solar Eclipse coming up August 21 and scheduled herself to work. I may be watching it alone. 

Ground zero for the longest totality is a small town just a few miles north and east of Nashville. I'm thinking of biking up there for the day and listening to music in headphones during the event. I'll need something awe inspiring for the 2 minutes 39 seconds of totality. I'm considering "Siegfried's Funeral March" from Götterdämmerung.

What do you think? And what else during the partial eclipse?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not in the path of totality and have no plans to be there, but for me it would be more of a "Neptune, the Mystic" thing from Holst's _The Planets_ - about 6 or so minutes in, when the voices really start up.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Here, just for you:






{Runs and hides}


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

This is not a joke: 4'33"


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

MarkW said:


> This is not a joke: 4'33"


For the win!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

MarkW said:


> This is not a joke: 4'33"


This might actually be the better option. Will the temperature change? A breeze pick up? Or will the birds cease chirping? Yes, experiencing it with all the senses may be important. I'm worried the small town may have a festival and blast country music at us. Maybe going a bit outside of town will be ideal.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Having seen a solar eclipse several years ago, I have to say it really doesn't need a soundtrack. The awe comes built in.


----------



## nature (Jun 25, 2017)

I wouldn't spoil the moment with any music. But I would still probably be hearing the beginning of Strauss' "Also sprach Zarathustra" in my head.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This one's pretty obvious - "Total eclipse" from Handel's Samson:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Update: I have experienced totality today. Nereffid and nature are correct. No soundtrack required. That had to rank among the most awe inspiring things I've ever witnessed. I'm still fighting back tears! I'm glad I didn't try to play music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's too freakin' late. The eclipse is over!

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For those who ignored the warnings:


----------

